# EDC - How many and how do you carry them?



## RichardMT (Apr 13, 2003)

No particular reason for this question, just curious is all. I never imagined I would have an interest in flashlights as a hobby. I have always had some because they are useful, but never as an interest until recently. Now I find myself in the same dilema I have with my knives...choosing which to carry each day /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Yesterday I could not decide and actually carried 2 of them, an Infinity Ultra and PT Attitude. So I was just wondering how many lights you carry each day, and how do you carry them comfortably ? Thanks.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 13, 2003)

ARC AAA, Surefire E1e's with beamshaper or KL-1, all on lanyards & mini caribiners attached to belt loop. I change between them depending on what I'm going to do.


----------



## tkl (Apr 13, 2003)

E2e clipped to pocket and ARC LSH-P in that little 5th pocket when it gets here from dan. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## UnknownVT (Apr 13, 2003)

Yellow Photon Mk.1 on keyring with the lanyard part of their lanyard clip - since I see well with yellow and it is dim enough not to disturb my vision in darkened environments (probably NOT true night/scotopic/rods-only vision), but just bright enough to walk by outdoors, which I've done so - I've had a yellow Photon II for over 4 years waiting to replace the Mk.1 when it wears out - and it won't! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 
My keyring is in right pocket, but clipped to my belt.

My other flashlight is the CMG Ultra-G single AA white LED with homemade wrist loop in my other (left) pocket. The size and wrist loop makes it easily accessible and fits my hands well for longer duration usage.

This is my normal away from home (out of the front door) EDC:






Check out these other threads on EDCs:

EDC - What's in Your Pocket(s)??  

Pics of your EDC  

What equipment do people here carry on a regular basis? (Please everybody respond)


----------



## ChrisA (Apr 13, 2003)

arc aaa (in left pocket), arc sls and sf e2e (in backpack). small slipjoint with carbon-steel blade (in right pocket) for sheeple-friendly cutting and spyderco military (with convexed edge, in backpack).

chris


----------



## Dave Wright (Apr 13, 2003)

I read EDC as every day all day except when you're showering or sleeping. Mine would be just the Arc AAA on my keyring. I also carry a MM/BB400 fairly often.


----------



## PJD (Apr 13, 2003)

SF E2 in left front pocket, Arc AAA turquoise and SL Keymate on keychain, Ultra G in right front pocket, Ill Pill and Legend LX in my vehicle. This changes from time to time when I get the urge to "live on the edge" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif and carry something different! Multi-tool in left rear pocket and wallet in right rear pocket...

PJD


----------



## Tree (Apr 13, 2003)

AB modded Arc Grey Kit on keychain (absolutely *LOVE* this light!!!). It has become my (when I pull my keychain from my pocket) "uh oh, Billy got a new light... WOW nice!" light. At work I also carry an E2 and an Infinity Ultra. The E2/Grey Kit/Ultra combo has been great at work. 3 levels of brightness for any occasion. In fact, now that I have the Grey Kit I almost need more of a laser spot from the E2. Uh Oh, time to get a new light!!


----------



## Stingray (Apr 13, 2003)

E2e in back left pocket (often with beamshaper), ARC AAA and Victorinox Midnite Manager II in small change pocket (5th pocket on jeans) and Photon 3 on keychain.


----------



## Reaper (Apr 13, 2003)

Infinity on keyring
BB400 Q3L on belt
Mini-socom
Shoulder bag with 3AA Opalec, extra batteries

These are "always" items, others are added depending on where I'm going or doing


----------



## Roy (Apr 13, 2003)

I always have my ARC AAAA on the key-chain.
Sometimes a E1/KL1 in left front pocket.
Sometimes a SL Stylus in shirt pocket
Sometimes a G2, or MadMax on my belt.
Sometimes all of the above at onetime.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 13, 2003)

Roy, what is this new devilry?!

Arc AAAA ?!


----------



## Chris M. (Apr 13, 2003)

Al - the Arc AAAA is a regular AAA head installed on a body specially made by one of CPF`s talented metalworking operatives, that takes a single AAAA cell. I`ve seen photos. They`re tiny!

-

Front left pocket: the biggest bunch of keys you ever did see, also containing a turquoise Photon and a mangled green Infinity.

Front right pocket: Opalec NewBeam in a tatty blue MiniManglite. Small flat-bladed electrical terminal screwdriver.

Back left pocket: Arc LS (early low-dome white model) tethered to a belt loop with a CMG Infinity lanyard. 

Back right pocket: Credit cards and driving license (sssh, don`t tell the pickpockets /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif ).

Beltmounted, left: SureFire Classic 9N. Draper proffessional 8 meter tape measure.

Beltmounted, right: Surefire E2e with white KL1 and Wolf Eyes 168B Lion rechargeable battery. Gerber Model 600 multi-tool complete with hex screwdriver bit set.


I`m heavy to begin with, so I don`t usually notice all the excess weight!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Size15s said:*
Roy, what is this new devilry?!

Arc AAAA ?! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Al, 
read about it here


----------



## Roy (Apr 13, 2003)

...and here is a picture of the final production version compaired to a ARC AAA.


----------



## kodiak (Apr 13, 2003)

rfp- swisschamp,hooked on belt with hook and chain
lfp- benchmade mini tsek and fisher space pen
watch pocket- spare 123
rrp- e1e
prinstontec eclipse cliped onto beltloop.
photon on keychain


----------



## gyverpete (Apr 13, 2003)

I EDC three lights.

Arc-LS Hybrid w/twisty 123 pack, shrink-tubed, with elastic finger lanyard carried in homemade quickdraw cordura holster with "safety". Worn on belt everytime I leave the house.

Arc-AAA Standard White, shrink-tubed on paracord around neck.

Photon II Yellow on paracord around neck (with SAK).

The neck lanyards I wear inside my shirt 24/7 and remove them only to shower.


----------



## K-T (Apr 13, 2003)

Gyverpete,

what's that knive you are carrying inside your waistband on the second picture? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## tsg68 (Apr 13, 2003)

K-T, it looks like either a Kershaw Ken Onion Chive or Scallion.

I carry Arc AAA LE around my neck, Arc LSH-P in pants pocket and a Surefire C2-HA in either a Sidearmor sheath, my pants pocket, waistband or jacket pocket, a CRKT PECK as a money clip and either a Bob Dozier Arkansas Toothpick in my own custom kydex IWB sheath or one of the multitude of tactical folders I own (today it was a CRKT Lightfoot M1) and a Swiss-tech Utili-Key on my key ring. In my messenger bag I carry a photon III on clipped paracord lanyard, a Surefire G2 backup light a SC1 with spare lamp and 123's and a Craftsman (Kershaw) multitool.

Later,
TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## gyverpete (Apr 13, 2003)

K-T,

It's a Kershaw Chive. I also wear it 24/7.


----------



## ChrisA (Apr 13, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*tsg68 said:*
...(today it was a CRKT Lightfoot M1)... 

[/ QUOTE ] 

that's a nice knife ! i don't edc it because it's a bit too heavy for my taste, but when outdoors i would not hesitate.

chris


----------



## ChrisA (Apr 13, 2003)

double post... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 13, 2003)

This is my EDC list organized into functional groups with runtime an integral part of the mix. Since I rotate my EDC lights according to mood and circumstances, I mix and match between groups, a kind of Chinese Restaurant approach. Because I regard EDC as being prepared for an unexpected situation of unknown duration I always have spare batteries (in cellphone case) and never carry less than 14 hours worth of light, and usually more. I always carry lights from groups 2, 4 & 5 and often carry lights from groups 1 and 4. 


Here is one example of a minimal EDC, which is virtually undetectable and compatible with business attire. 

Group 2 – E2/MNO3 (Rear pocket, 2 hrs with battery change) 
Group 4 – ARC LS 2AA (In MAG 2AAA holster, 6 hours) 
Group 5 - ARC AAA & PHOTON II on keyring, 6 hrs) 

Total Runtime – 14 hours 


Here are the groups from which I select my EDC. Listed by function: 

GROUP 1: VERY BRIGHT/ SHORT RUN/ BELT-HOLSTERED 
Pelican M6, ASP Taclite, TACM III 

GROUP 2: BRIGHT/SHORT RUN/REAR POCKET 
E2/MNO3 

GROUP 3: MEDIUM BRIGHT/MODERATE RUN/ BELT-HOLSTERED 
UK Mini Q40, 4AA, 2L, Tek 40 

GROUP 4: MEDIUM DIM/LONG RUN/ BELT-HOLSTERED 
UBH/KL1, E2KL1, ARC LS 2AA (lith), 

GROUP 5: DIM/SHORT-MED SHORT RUN/KEYRING 
ARC AAALe, Photon II 


Note: There are some well regarded lights missing from this list, including all the standard size Surefire 2x123's, the SL Scorpion, E2-E-O/MNO2, ARC LS 123, E1/KL1 and others.

That is because I have narrowly defined my categories and my requirements. The SureFire 6P and its offspring are superior lights that are bright but not "very" bright compared to the three long-throw champs mentioned in my list. The role of a reasonably "bright" 2x123 is adequately played by the E2 so the immediate need for a standard 2x123 is much reduced. 

Group three excludes the E2-E-O with MN02 (among others) because its runtime is significantly shorter than others in that group and it lacks the divelight submersibility of the other lights. 

Both the ARC LS/123, E1/KL1 and various small mods, including minimag AA's are excluded bnecause of relatively short runtime compared to other members of group 4. The Lamba Illuminator may "qualify" for Group 4 subject to a runtime reevaluation.

Brightnorm


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 13, 2003)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...

Either ARC AAA or Infinity Ultra depending on day and/or mood around my neck on Paracord (after awhile you don't even notice the knot).

And MiniM*g with a Madmax Module, Borofloat? Lense and RAM Switch in the original (repaired with SS lock wire stitching!) M*g belt sheath.

I'll add: Victorinox Tinker in LF pocket, and Victorinox Mini Champ in watch pocket (for the scissors and tweezers).

Some days either Benchmade Mini Stryker or 350, Kershaw Vapor or VaporII, or other 'tactical' knife clipped in RF pocket (but I am fooling no one and don't usually carry tac knife as I visit a lot of schools)

Also a Motorola Pager on Arch, and a Nokia 3360 on Cingular (which I LOVE and WOULD NOT WILLINGLY PART WITH - unlike a large percentage of people who say their provider sucks)

And my truck is pretty darn well equipped too!


----------



## ZENGHOST (Apr 13, 2003)

White Photon II on my keys, ASP Sapphire around my neck and occasionally either my E2 or white INOVA X5 (original). I just ordered an ARC AAA for my work key lanyard. 

Those go along with whatever knife I'm carrying that day (usually my customized MT LCC) as well as a grey Leatherman Squirt S4 in On Scene Tactical Micro Rig on my keys and Leatherman Micra on my work key lanyard.


----------



## sotyakr (Apr 14, 2003)

-Arc LE w/Berkeley Point Mini-Clip on car/house keychain
-Infinity Ultra-G w/BP Mini-Clip clipped to a BP Gate Snap snapped to a freebie REI 'biner w/work keys hanging from 'Tool Belt' of Royal Robbins Bluewater Shorts or 5.11 Pants (work uniform)
-Spyderco Native FRN/Combo Edge or
Spyderco Calypso Jr. FRN/Plain Edge
-Leatherman Pulse
-Leatherman Micra


----------



## tylerdurden (Apr 14, 2003)

* Inova Microlight (White) on keychain
* Arc AAA, Leatherman Micra in NiteIze mobile holster with Nokia 8260 on belt
* Leatherman Pulse on belt
* McLux DIY and MiniMag/Opelec in gear bag with laptop


----------



## RichardMT (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks for the responses. It is interesting and informative to see what folks carry. I have worn plenty of neck knives but never thought about carrying a light that way. I will try that with my CMG....should free up a pocket.


----------



## paulr (Apr 15, 2003)

I guess I'm the only one here who's not crazy about Photons. I've had about three of them and they've all gone flaky after a while. Anyway, my EDC light was a Mag Solitaire on my keychain, but it also went flaky. I replaced it with a series of Photon II's, and very recently replaced the Photon with an Arc AAA (in fact I have the Arc and a green Photon on my keychain right now---the Arc works great, the Photon is slightly flaky). In my belt pack I have a UKE 2L, a wonderful light that I'm surprised isn't more highly regarded around here. It's a little less bright than a Surefire E2, but is half the weight and price, has longer battery runtime, and is waterproof to hundreds of feet. It's made of plastic like the Princeton Tec lights and I'm surprised Princeton and Pelican haven't cloned it.


----------



## StoneDog (Apr 15, 2003)

I EDC an ARC AAA LE either on my keychain or in my left front pocket.

Depending on the day I also EDC either an Inova X5T or Mini-M*g with BB500 that rides vertically in my back pocket right next to my wallet - it's a perfect fit and I forget they're there!

On occasion I'll slip a StreamLight Scorpion bezel-up into my waistband in the small of my back. The rubber body keeps that sucker stuck there as well as any pocket clip I've seen!

Jon


----------



## Ginseng (Apr 16, 2003)

This is my "whenever my pants are on rig"...meaning it's with me all the time. Lambda Illuminator Adrenalin Pro and Leatherman Wave in a Ripoffs CO-80 spring clip holster.






This is my keychain. Arc AAA LE on Berkeley Point Mini-Clip on a locking aluminum D carabiner.





On extended outings, or city walking, I take my ab-modified Mag 2D 5 watter.

Wilkey


----------



## revolvergeek (Apr 16, 2003)

Flashlights are easy to list. All the other gear would take a while and I will post pictures later instead.


House keyring: Photon II in blue (right front pocket)

Work Keyring: Photon II in turq (left front pocket)

Floating : ARC in turq with a BP Miniclip on it, so sometimes it is on my keyring and sometimes it is on one of my Swiss Army Knives

Left Front clipped: Surefire E2e with MN02 bulb

This is my normal EDC. If I am doing something where I might need light for a long time, I will add either a PT Rage, Reactor 3 or a X5T with green leds.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Apr 20, 2003)

on keys: Arc AAA white

watch pocket: Arc LS

LR pocket with wallet: Surefire E2e. Or in V82 holster. For when I feel the need for something brighter than the LS, which it then replaces.

In RF pocket: Leatherman Squirt P4.

Clipped to RF: Benchmade mini-AFCK or 940, CRKT M16-03, M16-14LE, or CUDA EDC, depending on my needs or mood.


----------



## roguesw (Apr 20, 2003)

i have a photon rave on my key, a green one, 
9P in the bag and 6P+kl3 in the back pocket,


----------



## bushy.243 (Aug 21, 2013)

I carry a Sunwayman M10R in my front RHS pocket every single day, great little light very robust


----------



## yoyoman (Aug 21, 2013)

Peak Eiger 10180 Nichia 219 mule in my pocket and something, in this case a Prometheus Ready-Made, on my knapsack:


----------



## cland72 (Aug 21, 2013)

FourSevens Mini123 HCRI in my front right pocket

Surefire C2-HA with M61L 219 and Surefire E1B In my EDC pack (Maxpedition Sitka Gearslinger)

Surefire Fury in the console of the car, bored for 18650


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 21, 2013)

Foursevens Quark mini 123 with xpg in right front pocket, Quark 123-2 in left front pocket and Fenix E01 on keychain.


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 21, 2013)

This thread slumbered for _more than *ten years*_ before being revived today; I doubt that many of the original participants will return.

Anyway - back on topic, I carry a Fenix L0D on the keychain daily and a Fenix LD12 in the backpack that I carry to work and school.


----------



## davyro (Aug 21, 2013)

It might be an old thread but it's a relevant question as much today as it was originally,i'm EDCing an SF E1B back up & a HDS Rotary 200 today.When i'm at work i EDC an Jetbeam BC10 & a HDS 170T.I change things around depending on circumstances but these are my stable choices the one's i use the most.Ill be pulling the trigger on the new SF E2D Ultra soon & that will shake up my regular lights.


----------



## buds224 (Aug 21, 2013)

Directly on me, PD32UE front right pocket, holstered RRT01 and PD35. Day pack: SRT7, P25, Predator, X5 UV, Quark RGB, D25mini, 200mw green laser. For fear of earthquakes in Japan, I feel the need to be overly prepared.


----------



## BillSWPA (Aug 21, 2013)

My primary light is either a Surefire EB!T or E2DL. The EB1T is carried in my left front pocket. Usually there is a folding knife ('Spyderco Waved Delica or Waved Endura) clipped to the top of this pocket, so I do not use the clip on the light. The E2DL is carried either in the right front pocket or in a Blade Tech light pouch, depending on how I am dressed and what else I am carrying.

I recently added a 4Sevens Mini MLR2 to my keychain to serve as a backup light, and to provide a low mode first when I carry the E2DL.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 21, 2013)

Either a Foursevens QTA or Sunwayman V11R w/AA extender clipped to my right pants pocket, and a Peak Eiger SS #8 Lug body on the key ring in my right pocket. All running Eneloops.


----------



## fisk-king (Aug 22, 2013)

Work: Ra Clicky 200t (legacy) or a HDS hi-cri twisty; Skinth Shield medium pouch containing Leatherman Wave & Muyshondt Mako neut. flood
Home:Skinth P3 pouch with either a Liteflux LF2xt or Muyshondt Nautilus w/ xp-g


----------



## Santa (Aug 22, 2013)

I have had a L0D on my car keys for the past few years, the anodising is starting to show a bit of wear. I also try carry a Klarus XT11 with me when I feel I need a bit more light.


----------



## Megatrowned (Aug 22, 2013)

At work, this is what I have been using. A HDS Rotary with a 219 installed in it, and a Mac's aluminum SST-50. I have also been using the rather new Non Battery Crush QTC light a lot, though that's not really EDCable. But it's at work. And for that, it's great!

When not at work its either that HDS Rotary, or my Haiku, or that Mac. Or all of them if I can't make up my mind :thumbsup:


----------



## Glock 22 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have 3 a Malkoff MDC SHO, Surefire E1B, and a Surefire EB1T. I just currently started carry it.


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 22, 2013)

A Quark MiNi AA (Mini MA) loose in my pocket as my goto EDC.
A UK 2AAA eLED (2AAA side by side) on my primary keychain.
A Millermodded Arc AAA on my backup keychain.

I have a Preon 2 in a pen slot in my bag. But I do not always carry my bag.


----------



## -Falk- (Aug 22, 2013)

I usually just carry one if I dont have any specific task planned ahead and the light that is always with me no matter where I go is the foursevens Preon P1 black version. It is on my keychain (together with a Spyderco Ladybug H1) wrapped in electric tape (and some reflective tape) for protection against scratches. This light has outstanding craftmanship quality and great modes/levels and runtime, pure white light, all in a little AAA light.
Preon P1 :

Brightness Levels
Low: 1.8 lumens, 23 hrs / Medium: 8.5 lumens, 6 hrs / High: 70 lumens, 0.8 hrs
Special Modes
Strobe: 1.6 hrs / SOS: 2.4 hrs / Beacon Hi: 8 hrs / Beacon Lo: 40 hrs


----------



## Neginfluence04 (Aug 22, 2013)

My work EDC:

Wallet
Iphone
Benchmade Volli or Manix2 XL (KNIFE #1)
Nitecore MTa2 or Fenix LD22 (FLASHLIGHT #1)
KEY CHAIN ITEMS:
Keyport 2.0 (house keys, car keys, 32 gig thumb drive, and safe keys)
Leatherman Squirt (ps4 for work) (KNIFE #2)
Veleno Designs (D2) (FLASHLIGHT #2)
Schrade titanium pocket tool (for work)
Maratac peanut

I also carry a Camelbak 99% of the time wherever I go filled with roughly a gallon of water and the following
small med kit
Spyderco Manix2 XL or Benchmade Volli (KNIFE #3)
Leatherman Juice s2 (KNIFE #4)
Ipod cable (charger / transfer cable)
Nitecore MH2C (FLASHLIGHT #3)
Springfield XDs .45 or Springfield XDM Compact .40 with two back up flush mags (all flush mags have a pearce grip extension)

It may seem like a lot but I spend some time in small spaces where large tools are not feasible and my pocket tools get the job done. I also lift and run religiously and won't go anywhere without at least a gallon of water on my person. I drink a minimum of 2 gallons per day sometimes if I'm working outside I drink 3 gallons +. I'm a firm believer in two in one and one is none.


----------



## socom1970 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm glad to see this thread revived. Interesting to see EDC's then and now.

Work EDC: Malkoff MD2/M61 on belt holster, Bored Surefire C2/M61W/SW02 clipped to tool belt, Benchmade Adamas, Leatherman Supertool 300 on belt holster.

Casual EDC: HDS 200lm Rotary in black sharkskin AOTH belt pouch, SF E2e/1st gen. KL1 Milky MOAL/ LX2 clip/McAleph Standard tailcap clipped to pocket, Piranha Excalibur OTF clipped to pocket.

Keys: McGizmo Sapphire, Arc AAA-P, various microtools from CountyComm.com.


----------



## rayman (Aug 23, 2013)

I got a 4Sevens Preon ReVO SS on my keychains and usually carry a Olight i1 SS in my pocket. I really like Stainless Steel as material for my EDCs as you won't see the usage over time very much. My ReVO looks nearly like new and it's on my keychain since I got it in the preorder .

rayman


----------



## Theron (Aug 24, 2013)

Quantum D2 around my neck. 
Sunwayman S10R in car console. 
Jetbeam SSC20 in car console. 
Prometheus Alpha Ready-Made in EDC bag. 
Fenix PD35 in EDC bag. 
Malkoff MD2 M61 219 clipped in left front pocket. (backordered) 
Fenix E05 on car keys. 
Fenix E15 on house keys. 
Malkoff Neutral Wildcat for night walks. 
Fenix TK75 for night walks. (waiting for local shop to get it) 

..constantly changing


----------



## wardroid (Aug 24, 2013)

I EDC my cellphone. I only carry cheap/old light in my cars.


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sc52 with spare battery in holder and house key on a coiled lanyard.olight s10 (soon to be xml2 version) with a spare 16340 in a talos capsule clipped in front pocket & a thrunite ti2 stripped to bare aluminium with a 10440 & a leatherman squirt......

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gsr (Aug 24, 2013)

I have a Maratac AAA rev 2 and a Leatherman Style CS on the keychain, a Leatherman Charge TTi with extra bits, a Fisher Space Pen, and a Lumapower EDC LM21 together in the Leatherman's sheath, a Malkoff MDC AA in its own holster on the left, and a Benchmade 530 clipped in the the right front pocket, just like everyone else.


----------



## Neginfluence04 (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## cire0309 (Aug 25, 2013)

Olight i1 w/16340, in my pocket or clipped to it.


----------



## jcr71 (Aug 28, 2013)

an itp a3 and a vic manager on my key chain and a cheap (near useless) multi led aaa torch that i found in my coat pocket. soon to be replaced with a *ThruNite TN12*


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Aug 29, 2013)

Preon 2 ti.. in my left pants pocket.

Arc AAA GS and Black Diamond Storm live in my backpack.

(that's my work EDC.)

After work I usually EDC my Preon 2 Ti.


----------



## bmel17 (Aug 29, 2013)

olight i3s eos in my pocket. an olight s15 in my man bag. an olight m20x in my backpack. also a inova keychain light on my keys.


----------



## dweikum (Sep 6, 2013)

Veleno D2 in my Mission Wallet (insanely handy when you don't have anything else at hand.) Quark Pro on my key ring (until if fails and is replaced by another random cheap light at a knife show.) Lens Light in the side pocket of my camera bag.


----------



## Wiggle (Sep 8, 2013)

Loose pocket carry of either:

Zebralight SC52: Small, pocketable, great UI, lots of output options
Olight O'pen: Long but thin and sleek, 3 well spaced levels, quite capable for 2xAAA light.


----------



## jimboutilier (Sep 9, 2013)

EDC for lights only

1) Photon Freedom or Quantum D2 around the neck. 
2) One of various small, light, powerful, single cell lights depending on clothing and mood (EagleTac D25, HDS EDC Exec, Zebralight SC52, Sunwayman V11R, Jetbeam RRT-01, Nitecore EC1 etc) clipped in a pocket.
3) One of various multi celled lights in a belt pouch, jacket pocket, or computer bag/knapsack (Fenix PD 30 series, Eagletac D25LC2 clicky series, Surefire E2 series etc).

And usually a plastic container of spare primary lithium cells for everything in a jacket pocket or whatever bag I'm carrying.


----------



## marcinkov (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## levi333 (Sep 11, 2013)

I EDC a Fenix PD20 in my back left pocket right next to my wallet. Fits perfectly and leaves the rest of my pockets for everything else I need! Just ordered a Jetbeam RRT-0 Raptor, likely to replace the Fenix, but I may end up carrying both. 2 is 1 afterall!
Plan on getting a Quantum DD2 to replace the cheap keychain light I currently have.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 11, 2013)

levi333 said:


> I EDC a Fenix PD20 in my back left pocket right next to my wallet. Fits perfectly and leaves the rest of my pockets for everything else I need! Just ordered a Jetbeam RRT-0 Raptor, likely to replace the Fenix, but I may end up carrying both. 2 is 1 afterall!
> Plan on getting a Quantum DD2 to replace the cheap keychain light I currently have.



Ouch! How do you sit on that? Actually, I recall a lot of people saying they carry next to wallet. Maybe I need to try it to find out.


----------



## Theron (Sep 11, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Ouch! How do you sit on that? Actually, I recall a lot of people saying they carry next to wallet. Maybe I need to try it to find out.



Just keep your wallet stuffed with money and it will blend together. Plus you'll have plenty of cash on hand when you see a new light. :devil:


----------



## levi333 (Sep 11, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Ouch! How do you sit on that? Actually, I recall a lot of people saying they carry next to wallet. Maybe I need to try it to find out.



Light is towards the outside of the body, wallet towards the middle. Sitting on wallet like normal, light pretty much kicks out to the side, don't even notice the change.


----------



## creyc (Sep 11, 2013)

I just carry an iPhone with built-in flashlight!....

...

...and an RRT-01 or D25A or Maratac AAA Cu clipped inside my right pocket.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 12, 2013)

levi333 said:


> Light is towards the outside of the body, wallet towards the middle. Sitting on wallet like normal, light pretty much kicks out to the side, don't even notice the change.



That makes sense. Actually, I stopped sitting on my wallet altogether a few months ago. I noticed my back was more comfortable at the end of the day sitting for about 7 hours. And no more wear mark on my Dockers! Now, how do it keep from forgetting it in my desk?


----------



## Capolini (Sep 12, 2013)

*EA4 on left hip, TK-35 on right hip, Siberian in Left hand[well, you know what I mean!!] and TK-75 in right hand!!!

Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"
*


----------



## RyeBread (Sep 12, 2013)

Just one, Fenix PD32 in a nice soft pocket in my backpack for school. I always have my pack with me at school, so it saves pocket space for pencils, Ipod, phone, wallet, etc.

Outside of school, when I don't carry so much, I just keep it clipped in my right pocket by my phone, and a little Gerber pocketknife in the left pocket.

I feel like a survivalist when I'm amidst the general populace, and I feel like a member of the general populace when I'm here. :shrug:


----------



## Capolini (Sep 13, 2013)

RyeBread said:


> Just one, Fenix PD32 in a nice soft pocket in my backpack for school. I always have my pack with me at school, so it saves pocket space for pencils, Ipod, phone, wallet, etc.
> 
> Outside of school, when I don't carry so much, I just keep it clipped in my right pocket by my phone, and a little Gerber pocketknife in the left pocket.
> 
> I feel like a survivalist when I'm amidst the general populace, and I feel like a member of the general populace when I'm here. :shrug:


 Good for you young man!!!

A little off subject here. I was born in Cleveland! Have a lot of great relatives there[Brookpark,Parma,Strongsville]!!!

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## hjkl (Sep 15, 2013)

jimboutilier said:


> EDC for lights only
> 
> 1) Photon Freedom around the neck.
> 2) One of various small, light, powerful, single cell lights depending on clothing and mood (Zebralight SC52, Sunwayman V11R, Jetbeam RRT-01, Nitecore EC1 etc) clipped in a pocket.
> ...



Mine is somewhat similar to yours, but I don't usually need a multi-celled light for EDC.
1) Photon freedom on keys
2) Quantum D2 around neck or clipped somewhere
3) Remnants of an E1B (only battery tube left) that always has something different on the business end; today it was a E2C adapter and Z44 bezel with an old homemade P60.


----------



## Devildude (Sep 16, 2013)

I always have a Quark AA neutral white in right front pocket and a V11R revolution neutral white in shirt pocket. Sometimes a Quark mini neutral white also carried in right front pocket, you can never have enough lights living in upstate NY working third shift. I also have 3 or 4 light in my lunch pail but they stay in my locker at work.


----------



## pong (Sep 27, 2013)

leatherman sidekick
no brand AAA flashlight
diy prybar
spiderCo paramilitary 2

carry them in pocket and on belt


----------



## eff (Sep 28, 2013)

Wiggle said:


> Loose pocket carry of either:
> 
> Zebralight SC52: Small, pocketable, great UI, lots of output options
> Olight O'pen: Long but thin and sleek, 3 well spaced levels, quite capable for 2xAAA light.



It's funny. I have an edc that's almost similar.
1 AA : Zebra SC51 
1 AAA : Nitecore T5 (I considered buying the O'pen, but finally chose the T5 because it was blending perfectly with my keys )


----------



## radiopej (Sep 28, 2013)

EagleTac D25C in that little change pocket on my jeans (right hand side). That's connected to a little lanyard that hooks around my belt, so I can just drop it if I need. Also on that lanyard is a Leatherman Style CS. I try to keep them further back, since they tend to cause a sudden pain to my balls when they swing back. Used to have it connected to a retracting cable until it broke - will eventually get a metal cable. 

In my jacket I have a Leatherman Charge TTi in a pouch with 2 bit kits, a lighter and my Olight i3S. This is like a mini go bag if I need to grab everything in one.

The same pocket houses a Fenix PD32 UE. It's getting hot and the jacket is heavy, so I'll hopefully move all the stuff from the jacket to a Maxpedition Lunada soon.

Oh, I also have a Kathmandu Streamlight Nano knock-off around my neck so that I'll always have one on me.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## weez82 (Sep 28, 2013)

I like to keep things simple, light weight, and slim. I always have a FourSevens Mini123 or Quark 123 on me. I carry one of those loose in the pocket. I find it to be comfy and most of the time I forget they're on me. And for backup a Fenix E01 on the key chain.

I find that when I keep things simple, I'll always have my EDC on me


----------



## Tkvthe2nd (Oct 4, 2013)

Currently carry a quantum dd on keys and alternating between quark mini and mix6 in the pocket. Ready to expand a little for sure now that I'm here


----------



## FourBin Labs (Oct 4, 2013)

My EDC

Primary Light: (Holster) Solarforce L2P with a P60 / Cree XM-L2 90+ High CRI Drop in from customlites.
Secondary Light: (Back Pocket) iPhone
Tertiary: (Keychain) Cheap Promotional light a company sent us as a sample (has my work's info on it).

I also keep one of my Klarus ST11's and 2 extra 18650 batteries in my truck.

I'd like to carry a decent pocket knife, but I seem to have trouble finding room for it between my wallet, change, chap-stick, and 2 USB flash drives. I don't like to spend much time fumbling around trying to find the right item. Would also like to upgrade the keychain light in the near future.


----------



## Jakeyb (Oct 4, 2013)

It really depends on what jeans I have on. Usually I have an olight i3s eos in the match pocket. If I'm wearing cargo or carpenters jeans I'll venture to something a little bigger like 2aaa size or 1cr123. I don't edc anything larger than that.


----------



## dc38 (Oct 4, 2013)

Left pocket: Klarus st20, cell phone.
Match pocket: preon 1 and Namiki Prera, sometimes sanrenmu fruit knife
Right pocket: rrt-0, cheapo bee el01
Left cheek: wallet and sometimes nichia 219 xeno e03
right cheek: keys and such. on keys: Smith's pocket pal, thrunite tiS, leatherman style cs
Belt loops: varies, sometimes jetbeam pc10, keys, or srt7 on belt. 

*be careful in jersey when carrying ANYTHING that resembles a holstered duty tool, like the Nitecore SRT7. got stopped too many times for it so stopped belt carrying it. I try to stay away from anything that resembles a holster anymore, as the knife clips just give people more reason to question my motives ol


----------



## FourBin Labs (Oct 5, 2013)

dc38 said:


> *be careful in jersey when carrying ANYTHING that resembles a holstered duty tool, like the Nitecore SRT7. got stopped too many times for it so stopped belt carrying it. I try to stay away from anything that resembles a holster anymore, as the knife clips just give people more reason to question my motives ol



I guess I've never given this any thought. Being from a rural part of Michigan, this would never happen around where I live. I've been taking my primary light into Chicago weekly for months in a SRT7 holster to work a farmers market without thinking about it. I wonder if one could get hassled there too.


----------



## buds224 (Oct 5, 2013)

Going to a formal Navy Ball in a couple of hours. I still need to to EDC my RRT01 and D25C mini (neutral) in my vest pockets. What is wrong with me??? LOL.


----------



## dc38 (Oct 5, 2013)

FourBin Labs said:


> I guess I've never given this any thought. Being from a rural part of Michigan, this would never happen around where I live. I've been taking my primary light into Chicago weekly for months in a SRT7 holster to work a farmers market without thinking about it. I wonder if one could get hassled there too.



I think you should be okay. I think the problem for me was the way I rest my hands on my belt subconsciously, and that I was wearing dark pants with a loose fitting shirt that partially covered the light. 

@buds, you're going to a NAVY ball, better 'overdressed' than under, I'd like to think..hope you have an outfit to go with your lights! Lol


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Oct 5, 2013)

Carried daily, just one - the Fenix e05 (with an ice blue tritium TEC fob attached to it) I stick in my pocket when I get dressed every day.

Other lights are carried as and when they are appropriate - I normally have a Zebralight h501 in my bag with me, and if I am anticipating needing a light much I will grab a Fenix L1T too, nothing particularly fancy, but they do what I need.


----------



## cosmos7 (Oct 6, 2013)

Leatherman Style CS on my keychain, Benchmade Mini Griptilian on one pocket, Surefire E1L on the other. Really wish I could find a nice way to carry my Fury regularly... it's certainly superior to my E1L and I love that it starts on low. Just without a pocket clip it's a little hard to keep around.


----------



## dc38 (Oct 6, 2013)

slip it in a belt loop so you have hands free from the hip illumination


----------



## bubble (Oct 6, 2013)

I always carry at least one light, mainly my HDS rotary HiCRI or a SWM Ti V10R, and one knife a small Chris Reeve sebenza 21.

that's my best EDC set for all round situations.


----------



## Chechen (Oct 7, 2013)

Generally, I carry one light on me; in my cargo pocket. And one smaller light in my EDC bag. Usually the EDC bag has my Surefire E1l in it. Single battery and LED makes it perfect. As of this posting im carrying my tan Blackhawk Gladius.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Oct 7, 2013)

On the outside of my left hand shirt pocket I carry a SWM V10R Ti with tritted cooling rings, anodized control ring, Steve Ku tritted electronic switch and a Moddoo clip (for now this is my main edc light). In my right hand shirt pocket I carry a Ti 3rd run LF2XT and a Ti Volere, both with trits. On my belt I carry a Spy 007 SWGG XML. This means 4 different battery sizes/type but I always have spairs of all in my edc backpack so I can tackle pretty much any lighting needs that I would normally meet in my daily life.


----------



## InfinitusEquitas (Oct 7, 2013)

Valeno Quantum d2, and two small cheap keychain lights, one regular one UV on my keys.

An Eagletac TX25C2 loose in my pocket.


----------



## ef9sleeper (Oct 7, 2013)

Inova xs with 10440 on the keychain, bored c2 with nailbender xpg single level drop in clipped in a pocket, dry 3 xml with imr's in my cargo shorts or coat pocket. In the truck as well as my back pack each have a 3 pack of costco 200 lumen lights and extra loaded battery carriers and a streamlight polystinger led in the pack and incan in the truck


----------



## wjv (Oct 8, 2013)

I typically have only one flashlight on my person, unless I'm going someplace like a cave or such.
Normally my EDC light is either:

- 47s Mini-ML
- EagleTac D25A clicky in NW tint

I also carry one or two spare batteries on my person.

In my work bag I carry the alternate light. So if I'm EDC'ing the Mini-ML, then the D25A is in the work bag. If I'm EDC'ing the D25A, then the Mini-ML is in the work bag. I also carry a zip-lock baggie with 4-5 AA batteries and 4-5 CR123 batteries in the work bag. Also in the trunk of my car, in my get home bag, is a Fenix E11 (older model) with no batteries in it, plus a 10 pack of alkalines in a baggie. 

This week, for some unknown reason, my Fenix LD10 is also in my work bag.


----------



## T45 (Oct 9, 2013)

I carry 2 lights, a knife, and a small peanut lighter with my keys. The lights I have EDC'd have been an Energizer AA, Maratac AA, iTP A1, Foursevens Mini 123, Foursevens Preon 2, sunwayman C10R, and Eagletacs D25s, the A2 and C version. I keep spare batteries in the car and at work.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Oct 21, 2013)

EDC, the one in my Sig. In the near future (Hopefully this Friday the 25th) a Streamlight "Intrinsically safe" Haz-Lo poly stinger.


----------



## Launch Mini (Oct 21, 2013)

It varies.
On a workday ( I work in an office), I will have a Sapphire in my pants pocket, a Lummi Wee on my keychain and either a SPY007 or Tri V or Haiku in my briefcase.

Evenings & weekends, the Wee is always on my keychain, but I will pocket carry a SPY/Tri V in my jeans front pocket or a Haiku. Just depends on mood.


----------

